# killing trip 3-1-08



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey niydvr we were on the avocet when you arrived.glad to hear that you got one aj.

we left and hit three more inshore wrecks and managed 3 ajs 2 gags 1 scamp 1 sheephead 1 flounder and a bunch of spades( yeah ask flyingfsher) Knot a yacht was also there.

all-n-all we had a good time. still managed to pick up some redsnapper on rod n reel(released)

and a few aj on r&r (also released)

Dove on the csx rubble and saw an enormous bull red,what a sight

Hey niydvr what did you catch on r&r when we left. i saw the one line break just after the other hooked up. what was it?




























Sniper Spear-it


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice fish!

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the other AJ. My daughter was impressed with it until she realized how yucky it felt.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good trip. Thanks for the call Craasch, I wish I had not been out of town.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem. Was definately a nice day to be on the water. We brought the grill along and grilled hot dogs during the surface interval. Sorry you couldnt make it. We should get out again soon.

Chris


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, those hotdogs were AMAZING.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeaaah i love hot dogs.

SSI


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish.:clap:clap


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

its been years since i dove the avocet. i loved diving it when i was going out of pensacola. there was always grouper and aj's when i dove it. it was always a great dive. i did shoot one of my largest cudas off off that ship. great catch/dive!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, the cudas outnumbered the divers 20-1 out there on the Avocet, badboys were everywhere. Not aggressive at all though.


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

good job!:clap:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How did I miss this old post? Glad you found it Bucki...and "Welcome" man!:toast

Good job, and nice fish guys!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh wait, I know how...I was in Miami that week!


----------

